# Door, side skirt and front wing r34 gtr



## mrnperformance (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi mates. Unfortunately I got hit on my r34 and I am looking for these parts. 

R34 gtt or gtr left door
R34 gtr front left Fender (wing) 
R34 gtr left side skirt
R34 gtr left side skirt end


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Pm'ed


----------

